# Monster HF Tool



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got my HF tool from Randy Privett today. Problem is I am a little under the weather so won't get to use it for a day or two. Got the creeping crude from a couple of co-workers who think it is ok to come to work sick. I bought it for the Nova DVR XP. Of course that didn't stop me from setting it up. All I can say is Wow that thing is smooth. It is a articulating arm unit with 2 bearings at each joint. Didn't put the laser on yet. I will report at a later date.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Berni,
Wow monster hollowing tool, I use the big brother but nothing that fancy.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
First off, hope you get well soon,who wants to be sick when a new toy just arrived? That tool looks like it will be real neat. Your going to love it. Takes the work out of hollowing large vases. Looks something like my Elbow tool and I really like it for the money it was a great deal. Can't wait to see what you think after you had a chance to take it for a test ride. I used mine fairly often since getting it but never tried the laser yet. Let us know how it goes. Mitch


----------

